# Cold smoking in an off set smoker



## Pit pixie (Sep 17, 2022)

Hi All 
I have been looking at pellet smoker trays. 
I wondered if you could use them in an offset smoker, I have come across the spiral tray where you pour your dust into it, light it using a candle from underneath and then remove.

My question would be could you use the chamber of the offset to stand the dust tray and meat in which effectively makes it a cold smoker??


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 17, 2022)

Absolutely


----------



## Pit pixie (Sep 17, 2022)

Thanks mate.
I think I am going to do my bacon this way.
I may be able to get to the 6 hour mark


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 17, 2022)

I do all my cold smoking using a pellet tube in either my turned off pellet smoker or my offset depending on the size of whatever I'm smoking. If you go that route just make sure you have all the vents wide open and you will be good to go. I smoke my bacon in 2 separate smokes 6hr per day resting uncovered in the fridge in between


----------



## Pit pixie (Sep 17, 2022)

Why do you smoke more than once? 

Do you change wood each smoke or keep the same?


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 17, 2022)

I keep the same wood. Imo if you do 2 or even 3 smokes resting in between it helps all of the flavors develop better. Some people on here smoke up to 18hrs or more. 12 is where I like it


----------



## Pit pixie (Sep 17, 2022)

Is cold smoking easier than low and slow with heat? 

I am still finding my feet with low and slow hot smoking.


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 17, 2022)

Well it's easier in regards to not having to babysit a tiny fire for several hours or keep an eye on meat temps. Both methods have there merits though. I prefer the flavor and texture of cold smoking. Others prefer warm/hot smoke


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 17, 2022)

Cold smoking is pretty set it and forget it other than making sure your pellets or dust stay lit


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 17, 2022)

When cold smoking just make sure you used a safe amount of cure #1 that others have already helped point you in the right direction


----------



## Pit pixie (Sep 17, 2022)

I think I am going to have to get a spiral dust tray and give that ago then.  

Once I taste this second lot I have just completed I think I will definitely give this method ago. 

Thank you mate


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 17, 2022)

Once you start cold smoking that will open you up to the wonderful world of smoked cheeses!


----------



## Pit pixie (Sep 17, 2022)

I love smoked cheese! 
I always wondered how they done it without melting the cheese  
Then I found out about cold smoking!
Oh the possibilitys


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 17, 2022)

Pit pixie said:


> I love smoked cheese!
> I always wondered how they done it without melting the cheese
> Then I found out about cold smoking!
> Oh the possibilitys








						Smoked a little bit of cheese
					

Been planning a cheese smoke for a while now but the mild winter has kept me from doing it. Woke up Friday morning to this and decided the time was perfect   We have been buying cheese now for a while for this smoke and managed to gather 30lbs. My mom had 10lbs for me as well but the snow...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## Pit pixie (Sep 17, 2022)

They look amazing. Once vac sealed how long does it all last?


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 17, 2022)

Years in the fridge


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 17, 2022)

Before you buy the pellet tray, how big is your smoker? For larger volume smokers a tube is recommended for more smoke. 
I use a tube in my 36cu.ft. smokehouse. And I also cold smoke my bacon. I usually go 4 nights; 12 hours per night with a rest in the fridge in between. I cold smoke at night....higher humidity and lower temperatures...both are much better for cold smoking.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 17, 2022)

I also like the smokehouse temp. under 71*F when cold smoking......


----------



## Pit pixie (Sep 17, 2022)

Ok so I think I am starting to understand a little better.
Cold smoke is below anything below appx 80°f?
I have been trying to get that temp with hot coals.
I only have a small cheap smoker, big enough to fit a 2kg belly pork and a 1.2kg chicken in.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 17, 2022)

A tray will be fine for your smoker...


----------



## DougE (Sep 17, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> I do all my cold smoking using a pellet tube in either my turned off pellet smoker or my offset depending on the size of whatever I'm smoking. If you go that route just make sure you have all the vents wide open and you will be good to go.


^^^^^
What he said. I run just a pellet tube in my pellet grill or offset. What I have started doing, thanks to 

 indaswamp
 is packing my pellet tubes with dust instead of pellets. Cleaner smoke, and the dust burns cooler.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 17, 2022)

There is a trick to lighting the dust in the tube...
I use a heat gun. But you have to put about 1/2" of pellets on top of the dust...otherwise the dust will just blow out and not light. Put the gun all the way in contact with the pellets and they will light in less than a minute. fan the flame with hot air until the flame is really going.


----------



## DougE (Sep 17, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> But you have to put about 1/2" of pellets on top of the dust...otherwise the dust will just blow out and not light.


Exactly how I do it.


----------

